# If you had to...machine only routine



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey.

If you had to do a machine only full body workout, no barbells, or dumbells, three times a week then what would the routine look like?

Assuming the gym is fully kitted with the most common machines....

Hammer Strength, Smith, TechnoGym thingies etc...

I might be in a situation whereby I'll only have use of machines for around five weeks due to working away with work and I want a worst case scenario of a machine routine as I think the hotel gym is poorly specced.

If there are barbells or dumbells then bonus or another gym close by even better.

Though I'd still love to hear your thoughts on a machine only routine!


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

TheStarkFactor said:


> Hey.
> 
> If you had to do a machine only full body workout, no barbells, or dumbells, three times a week then what would the routine look like?
> 
> ...


Hi ya,

I'd do the following:

Leg Press or leveraged squat

Palms up Pull downs or Chins if they have a dip/chin/leg raise station

Hammer Chest Press/incline press or dips

Supported row/Hammer row/seated cable row

Shoulder Press/lateral raise machine

Calf raises/toe press on the leg press machine

If you're going to failure on the compound movements you probably won't be able to train arms directly, infact, you won't need to as they'll get hit form all the pressing and pulling compound movements anyway 3 x a week.

For a bit of variety, I'd swap the order of the exercises but would always start with legs and alternate push/pull movements to eliminate any potential issues with grip strength caused by doing two pulling exercises in a row.

Hope this helps and best of luck!

J.


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the post and suggestions mate. I'm doing stronglifts 5x5 so that should work?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Funnily enough, just the other day a mate of mine who "just wants to get a bit bigger" asked me to write him up a routine. I pointed out a few online and he said he "wasn't into barbells and dumbbells and dumbbells because they're boring" :laugh: Spent almost an hour trying to convince him otherwise but in the end I said fúck it, be interesting to see how he gets on. I wrote him up a machine-only version of my torso/limbs split (modified upper/lower type split). Not quite full-body but it's half-body, and tbf many full-body workouts are alternating/A-B type workouts anyway. Here's what I gave him:

Workout A (Torso)

Chest press

Pec flye

Shoulder press machine

Pulldowns

Closegrip cable row

Widegrip cable row

Workout B (Arms & legs)

Cable or machine curls

Cable/rope overhead tricep extensions

Leg press

Leg extensions

Glute-ham raise

Leg curls

Alternate between A and B each workout. So your two week schedule if training 3 days a week might look like this:

Mon - A

Tues - Rest

Wed - B

Thurs - Rest

Fri - A

Sat - Rest

Sun - Rest

Mon - B

Tues - Rest

Wed - A

Thurs - Rest

Fri - B

Sat - Rest

Sun - Rest

With my split I just do one day on, one day off.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

TheStarkFactor said:


> Thanks for the post and suggestions mate. I'm doing stronglifts 5x5 so that should work?


I certainly would think so, although doesn't Stronglifts have Deads as a key movement? I think the only way you could do deads on a machine would be with a low pulley but that would be more of a drag deadlift than a regular one but is better than nothing.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Jamieson said:


> I certainly would think so, although doesn't Stronglifts have Deads as a key movement? I think the only way you could do deads on a machine would be with a low pulley but that would be more of a drag deadlift than a regular one but is better than nothing.


out of interest, this is purely hypothetical right?

Edit: sorry read the full post.

if the gym is going to be poorley equipped then it will be machine wise too. assuming that they have hammer strength machines, which are plate loaded then they are going to have barbells etc.

the last hotel gym i was at was a mercure hotel in cardiff and if memory serves correct they had dumbells up to 40/50k.


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

Some great suggestions above, I think when it comes to using machines, while they aren't always as effective as free weights you can still get a great workout by doing heavier, lower reps and my favourite: incorporating drop-sets (which you would't always do with free weights).

You could also consider adding an extra set on certain exercises :cool2:

Would like to hear what others think of this?


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

Use as many as you can, making sure to train the whole body. Make the best of what you have, even if it's a couple sacks of potatoes at home. Train hard, eat well, that's how you make gains.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I just read an interesting article about pros and cons of free weights and machines.

Should answer most of your questions

Free weights vs. machines: which is better? - BuiltLean


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I just read an interesting article about pros and cons of free weights and machines.
> 
> Should answer most of your questions
> 
> Free weights vs. machines: which is better? - BuiltLean


Some good reading there. But I would definitely disagree on at least a couple of things the bloke states:

Firstly, I don't think the Smith machine is the worst to use, I have fantastic leg chest and shoulder workouts when I incorporate the Smith machine with these bodyparts. Sure it won't suit everyone, but, all machines won't suit everyone. Also I'd love to see someone build a killer free weight gym for under $200. Where's he go shopping for free weights?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Some good reading there. But I would definitely disagree on at least a couple of things the bloke states:
> 
> Firstly, I don't think the Smith machine is the worst to use, I have fantastic leg chest and shoulder workouts when I incorporate the Smith machine with these bodyparts. Sure it won't suit everyone, but, all machines won't suit everyone. Also I'd love to see someone build a killer free weight gym for under $200. Where's he go shopping for free weights?


Look, I never said that I agree with every single point of it. Surely I disagree with something.

Not with the smith machine though. My gym has plenty of machines for train legs plus of course squat racks and it seems useless to me squatting on a smith, same for chest. I got flat incline and decline bench so why do I need a smith? Maybe for shrugs, but again for the sake of the stabilisation muscles I try to don't use it. I believe that if your gym has plenty of equipment (and mine does) then the smith machine become an obsolete piece of iron.

But about the "killer free weight gym" for less than $200 I think it's an exaggeration.


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

Just to resurrect this thread, I'm back in training after an injury, so will be using machines for the next four to six weeks until I'm confident and able to get back on free weights weights.

How does this look for a relative newbie, full body workout, based on 5x5, three times a week.

Workout A

Leg Press

Chest press

Pull Ups

Pec Flye

Shoulder Press

Work Out B

Leg Press

Dips

Narrow Row

Machine Curls

I want to hit chest twice a week. I'd say three times but I know this might be pushing it.


----------



## GDawg500 (Feb 2, 2015)

TheStarkFactor said:


> Just to resurrect this thread, I'm back in training after an injury, so will be using machines for the next four to six weeks until I'm confident and able to get back on free weights weights.
> 
> How does this look for a relative newbie, full body workout, based on 5x5, three times a week.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what was your injury?


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

Inguinal hernia and a slight rotatory cuff issue.

Signed off back to the gym, though got to take it easy, have already been for two sessions, but would prefer to stick with the machines until I'm back to full strength.

Thoughts on the routine, or suggested routines welcomed?


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I started out mainly on machines until i got used to the weight and built some strength. I'd feel lost without some form of free weights in the mix, dumbbell bench press, incline press, overhead press, flyes etc.


----------



## GDawg500 (Feb 2, 2015)

Depends how long ago the injury was but personally I'd go with free weights, and go light. As you know machines provide some resistance and limit your natural movement. If it's your first time back in the gym, and to get your body and muscles back in the swing, I'd go with free weights.


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll consider going back to free weights, but if I decide not to, or can't just yet, would love to have peoples thoughts on a full body, 5x5.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if the machines were all plate loaded i`d do alright i reckon


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TheStarkFactor said:


> Thanks for the post and suggestions mate. I'm doing stronglifts 5x5 so that should work?


you can't do strong lifts on machines. it's a barbell work out. no ifs and butts.

machines can be workable, but a PPL would be more appropriate


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> you can't do strong lifts on machines. it's a barbell work out. no ifs and butts.
> 
> machines can be workable, but a PPL would be more appropriate


Fair point, any suggestions for a PPL routine?

I would like to make sure I hit chest twice a week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TheStarkFactor said:


> Fair point, any suggestions for a PPL routine?
> 
> I would like to make sure I hit chest twice a week.


3 push exercise. 3 pull exercises, 3 exercise

You can add in more frequency.

Ppl works from 3-6 days a week quite well


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 3 push exercise. 3 pull exercises, 3 exercise
> 
> You can add in more frequency.
> 
> Ppl works from 3-6 days a week quite well


How about the below....

Leg Press, Chest Press, Shoulder Press

Pull up, Seated Row, Bicep Curl

Leg Press, Leg Extensions, Leg Curl

Though that is really only hitting my chest once a week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TheStarkFactor said:


> How about the below....
> 
> Leg Press, Chest Press, Shoulder Press
> 
> ...


swap the leg press for a push exercise and you are there.

can you train 4 days a week?


----------



## TheStarkFactor (Mar 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> swap the leg press for a push exercise and you are there.
> 
> can you train 4 days a week?


Yeah, I could do four days a week, though it would probably look like....

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday .... weekends are difficult, but not impossible.

When you swap the leg, you mean from the first split, so could I go for .... Chest Press, Shoulder Press, Machine Flye?

Also, if I train four days, can I hit my chest twice a week?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TheStarkFactor said:


> Yeah, I could do four days a week, though it would probably look like....
> 
> Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday .... weekends are difficult, but not impossible.
> 
> ...


yes so

PPLP

or you could do this 3 days a week

Upper/ lower /upper

with 2 pushes and a pull on monday and two pulls and a push on Friday. chuck in extra isolation work where you feel you need it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive used a machine only workout for the last 7 years.If you are using specific machines, they offer far more advantages than barbells.Yeah flame away!

Unfortunately, most machines are poorly designed and built.Every manufacturer, now seems to value cost over effectiveness.The modern hammer machines are ok.However, due to the disadvantage of the levers tend to have a far amount of fall off of resistance near full extension.(The V squat is terrible in this respect)

The earlier (80s) Nautilus leverage machines were the forerunners, and have better leverage characteristics.I used to own 3, and they were spectacular.

However, to fully work the muscle in the near contracted position a cam is required.Nautilus were the forerunners of this.A Nitro chest press, will offer far more inroad than a conventional bench press.Same for shoulder etc.

The most intense was my Duo Squat.This was the only machine that induced a burn to the bone, and a cardiovascular response that had to be experienced to be believed.Due to the negative cam, which actually increased resistance near lockout.

Anyone who says that "machines are inferior" has no real understanding of physics.Its just a biased view, that is emotional not logical.

Barbells are amazing tools capable of producing amazing results . They just have limitations that can be surpassed by a FEW well designed machines.Nautilus, some Hammer, Medex ,Some Cybex, are really all thats out there.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If returning from injury I would not be doing 5X5, but rather lower weights for higher reps.


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

Like a lot folks I hate machines but if I had to I would try a training routine called the big five written by some doctor as far as I can remember, its nothing revolutionary or anything, simple yet effective according to a previously injured friend, there's great enfaces on how you lift, as in time under tension so you can burn the **** out of the muscle, its worth a look. Google it!


----------

